# Daytime running lights



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm thinking of adding DRLs to my MY2010, does anyone know who sells sets that look the same as the Nissan JDM version but are cheaper than the 1200$ they seem to want ?


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Speak to Amar at SVM...fitting some to mine currently and he has two options for you to choose from


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

philips make them....


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

LED Riding Lights (8 LEDs)

So cool


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

Henry 145 said:


> Speak to Amar at SVM...fitting some to mine currently and he has two options for you to choose from


what options are those henry?


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

andrew186 said:


> what options are those henry?


One has 5 LEDs per side and needs slight sculpting of bumper...overs have 4 LEDs per side and fit straight on...gone for the 4 for my car


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

andrew186 said:


> what options are those henry?


How have you found your wheel spacers in terms of looks and handling?


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Henry 145 said:


> One has 5 LEDs per side and needs slight sculpting of bumper...overs have 4 LEDs per side and fit straight on...gone for the 4 for my car


I opted for the 5 led's with a little sculpturing. SVM may have offers on both currently so worth giving Amar a call.

If you look at my for sale advert in the "for sale" section, one of the photos has them displayed.


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

Henry 145 said:


> How have you found your wheel spacers in terms of looks and handling?


spacers look awesome and really gives the gtr the stance it should have come out the factory with! 

no detrimental effect on handling as far as i can tell, but cant say i can feel an improvement either 

i did it more for the looks :clap:

ok will give amar a shout, post some pics henry when ur 4led drl light is done.. ive seen the 5led drl and i dont want my bumper cut up for it


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

andrew186 said:


> spacers look awesome and really gives the gtr the stance it should have come out the factory with!
> 
> no detrimental effect on handling as far as i can tell, but cant say i can feel an improvement either
> 
> ...


Changed to five LED as 4 LED has gap at side...any pics of car with spacers fitted?


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

have some pics in here mate 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/140464-my-lightly-modded-35-a.html

ah okay, guess i need to see a close up of the 5 led drls.. do they cut the bumper?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

The 5's cut the bumper and don't think it's worth it...if the 4's have a space would rather that than taking the saw to the front end.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

andrew186 said:


> have some pics in here mate
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/140464-my-lightly-modded-35-a.html
> 
> ah okay, guess i need to see a close up of the 5 led drls.. do they cut the bumper?


They don't cut the bumper, they take a small slice from the outside & inside edge of the grey scoops & you can't see it as it's then sealed with black sealant. These scoops i believe can be aquired & replaced at a fairly low cost if at a later date you want to remove the DRL's. Piccie below:

PistonHeads.com


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

thanks w8

just spoke to amar hes going to post a close up picture


----------



## C2 VXT (Feb 28, 2009)

LED Riding Lights (8 LEDs)


Has anyone fitted these on a MY09? as I am thinking of installing the 5 led version in the front bumper opening / duct.

If so, whats the quality like and do they 'fit well'


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

C2 VXT said:


> LED Riding Lights (8 LEDs)
> 
> 
> Has anyone fitted these on a MY09? as I am thinking of installing the 5 led version in the front bumper opening / duct.
> ...



From the picture they look a bit naff...but can't really tell unless see better pic of them lit on a GTR...


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

sw20GTS said:


> From the picture they look a bit naff...but can't really tell unless see better pic of them lit on a GTR...


IMO all aftermarket DRL look a bit naff.
Either the car has them or it doesn't. Sticking a pair on in the wrong place compared to the MY11 onwards makes you more aware it's the old model. It's a bit Vauxhall Corsa to me.


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

This sounds noobish, but what exactly are spacers? and can anyone post a pic of before and after of them on the r35?


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

CT17 said:


> IMO all aftermarket DRL look a bit naff.
> Either the car has them or it doesn't. Sticking a pair on in the wrong place compared to the MY11 onwards makes you more aware it's the old model. It's a bit Vauxhall Corsa to me.


I wonder if it will be possible to fit a MY11+ bumper to earlier MYs hence integrating the DRLs in?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


> This sounds noobish, but what exactly are spacers? and can anyone post a pic of before and after of them on the r35?


Metal discs fitted between the wheels and hubs.
Makes the wheels stick out more.


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

sorry guys but those drl,s look pants.
all for modding gtrs but these look a bit heath robinson.
like ct17 said aftermarket drls just dont look right


----------



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)

andyg said:


> sorry guys but those drl,s look pants.
> all for modding gtrs but these look a bit heath robinson.
> like ct17 said aftermarket drls just dont look right


Sorry Andy but i'd have to disagree especially when they've been fitted correctly, excuse the poor image but i'll get some better ones up soon.

http://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk59/fozi-g/IMG-20120609-01310.jpg


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

any more details fozi? are those retrofitted my11 drls ?


----------



## C2 VXT (Feb 28, 2009)

sw20GTS said:


> I wonder if it will be possible to fit a MY11+ bumper to earlier MYs hence integrating the DRLs in?



Apparently a MY11 bumper will fit a MY09. However the DRL's including the brackets alone are circa £1,100 from Nissan.


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

fozi.g said:


> Sorry Andy but i'd have to disagree especially when they've been fitted correctly, excuse the poor image but i'll get some better ones up soon.
> 
> http://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk59/fozi-g/IMG-20120609-01310.jpg


Looks smart. Are they original drl which come on the my11 retro fitted?


----------



## thunderball (Nov 28, 2011)

They look the part Fozi, would great to see a close-up with lights off to see the fit?


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

sorry guys i was commenting on the drl,s on the car shown on the link to pistonheads.doh.


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

fozi.g said:


> Sorry Andy but i'd have to disagree especially when they've been fitted correctly, excuse the poor image but i'll get some better ones up soon.
> 
> http://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk59/fozi-g/IMG-20120609-01310.jpg


Nice job Fozi, wish you lived up my way, I'd be straight round to beg you for help doing mine!! They look spot on. Would love to see yours and the MY12 parked next to each other but think you would do well to spot the difference unless you were well into your GTR's. Good job, big improvement. Respect as Ali G would say.:bowdown1:


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

fozi.g said:


> Sorry Andy but i'd have to disagree especially when they've been fitted correctly, excuse the poor image but i'll get some better ones up soon.
> 
> http://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk59/fozi-g/IMG-20120609-01310.jpg


By the way, do you have a link? Price ? please?


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

andyg said:


> sorry guys i was commenting on the drl,s on the car shown on the link to pistonheads.doh.


How very dare you:lamer:

Was a very (very) low cost modification & I liked it. Looked alot better than the original Nissan OEM (not the MY11 onwards) that Nissan charged close to £1000 for.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

MarcR35GTR said:


> I'm thinking of adding DRLs to my MY2010, does anyone know who sells sets that look the same as the Nissan JDM version but are cheaper than the 1200$ they seem to want ?


waste of time and money !


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

fozi.g said:


> Sorry Andy but i'd have to disagree especially when they've been fitted correctly, excuse the poor image but i'll get some better ones up soon.
> 
> http://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk59/fozi-g/IMG-20120609-01310.jpg


Info needed :thumbsup:


----------



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)

*MAGIC* said:


> Info needed :thumbsup:


Just posted a little something in the projects section:thumbsup:


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

sw20GTS said:


> From the picture they look a bit naff...but can't really tell unless see better pic of them lit on a GTR...


Yes I agree they do look quite cheap and tacky, I've got Valet Magic on the case, they've installed a kit previously at £1000 which I can't justify, however with so many options out there such as: SVM, I'm hoping Valet Magic can provide a good alternative.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Just to add there's a massive amount involved in fitting a 2011 bumper on the earlier cars, regardless which my. The under tray is incompatible. The parts alone will run you to nigh on £5k.

V impressed with fozi's attempt. Wouldn't say it's indistinguishable from a 2011 but still looks very good.

If you really want drls on a pre 2011, I'd go for a well put together angel eye kit such as tHat created by Charles Charlie.


----------



## thunderball (Nov 28, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> I'd go for a well put together angel eye kit such as tat created by Charles Charlie.


He's stopped making them hasn't he? They looked terrific.


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

I have seen RDL fitted within the grill, saves cutting and inserting into the body front spoiler, and look rather nice.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Adamantium said:


> tat created by Charles Charlie.


I wouldn't call them tat at all :chuckle:


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

So far quoted £1000 for RDL to be fitted onto grills on a 2009 model, but when you look it's quite comical how the LED's can range from £40 to £400, and then you've got to make sure they've been wired into the harness correctly. I do recollect reading somewhere that from 2011 RDL are compulsory on vehicles now, which I can understand when driving in europe.


----------



## MARKEER35 (Jul 25, 2011)

If Nissan hadn't fitted drl,s to the My 11 models would anyone fit them to a My 09 i say no,why change the look of a car to look like a newer model.


----------

